# When does nurseries start their seedlings.



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Is anyone getting ready to start any of their seeds yet. My plants came up good last year but they were way behind the one at Lowes, K-Mart, Etc. 
I said I was going start my seeds on New Years and I have enough to get maybe 6 or 8 flats started. 
And I have picked up a slew of pots over the fall and what little of winter we have had so far.
Now if I can get my tiller finished to pull behind the lawn mower turned tractor, LOL. 
Dennis


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

A few years ago I worked at a place that started flats and hanging pots for retail stores (they sold to Lowe's Home Depot, Walmart, etc). We started many flats in January. About mid-January, most were started. BUT, remember that the flats that are sold at stores people buy because of the looks (like flowers....they have to be blooming by the time they get to the stores starting in late April/early May).

Good luck! I am going to try to start my plants this year. It seems like a daunting task, but would be very rewarding if they turned out!!!

 
Shawna

Northern Ohio, zone 5


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

seedlings of WHAT???
I see you are in virginia.
My broccoli is still growing but I am starting more Broccoli and carrots end of dec beginning of jan. I wont start tomatoes for a while yet. Some places have things growing year round. I have two small greenhouses and can grow lots of stuff year round in them and start things when ever I like. Most of the big nurserys around here have heated and cooled hoophouses so they can grow year round as well.
Just depends on where in the world you are, if you have heat or air, and what you want to grow.??????


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

that bigger transplants don't always equal better plants. I start my seedlings when recommended for my area, according to last frost dates. I might start onions in late Jan. Most seedlings will be started in Feb for my zone 7 garden. Peppers definately- they take a lot of time, as well as all early spring crops. tomatoes I usually start in early March. I don't want my transplants to be too large when I put them in the ground. They lose time in adapting to the root loss. 

Check the seed packages - they usually tell you how many weeks before the last frost to plant for transplants.


----------



## DoubleD (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with pixelphotograph - timing of starts should be a function of where you are and what is appropriate for that area's growing season. I am in the pacific northwest - in a maritime climate zone 8 - and here is my schedule of starts:

Pretty much year round - about every three or four weeks - a new six pack of lettuce. I give it a break during the heat of summer and use swiss chard for greens instead and during the winter the greens are potted up in the greenhouse half whiskey barrels as opposed to the outside garden beds.

Mid January - I start onions, leeks, and kale.

First of February - I start brocolli, swiss chard, and spring cabbages.

First of March - I start tomatoes

Mid March - I start peppers 

First of April - I start the cukes, zukes, etc in peat pots that need to be moved to the garden more quickly to avoid root stress but are not cold hardy at all. These get planted out after the first true leaves are formed and are protected under a grow tunnel until safely established. 

First of May - I start the Brussel sprouts and I also start the fall cabbages at this time (beginning of the fall garden)

First of June - I start the fall brocolli

That's about it!


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

If I can figure out how to do so and what I need to say to get the point across. 
OK, I live on the Va./N.C. line mid state. My tomatoes were some where around two months later (Give or take a couple of weeks) than the ones in the store to start to bloom. 
My peppers took for ever to start blooming. 
I wrote the dates down that I started the seeds for everything, but I cannot find the notebook and I have tore the house up looking for it. So I am started from scratch again. I remember I said I was going to start the tomato plants and pepper plants on New Years this year. 
And I went according to the maps on back of the packets last year and they were just way behind the store bought plants. I am just wondering when is toooooooo early to start them. I am still going to start the peppers and tomatoes on New years day, but I lost tract of the rest of them. 

Where you at Martin. Need your two bucks worth. :help:


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

DoubleD said:


> I agree with pixelphotograph - timing of starts should be a function of where you are and what is appropriate for that area's growing season. I am in the pacific northwest - in a maritime climate zone 8 - and here is my schedule of starts:
> 
> Pretty much year round - about every three or four weeks - a new six pack of lettuce. I give it a break during the heat of summer and use swiss chard for greens instead and during the winter the greens are potted up in the greenhouse half whiskey barrels as opposed to the outside garden beds.
> 
> ...


We live in the same PNW zone DD. Thank you for including your list. We're going to try starting our own produce in Jan. Planted garlic last fall and it's doing really well. Even with the cold weather. 

Q though - We don't have a growing area inside the house. We have talked about having a grow lighted area in the garage. Do you think this is worthwhile? Does the growlight/elect. cost outweigh the grow your own savings? 

QL


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I was a greenhouse employee as a temp helping to re-skin the houses and then stayed on to deliver poinsettias. I ended my work about the third week of December and bedding plants for the following spring (zone 6) had already been started. Tomatoes and of course the cool season crops. I was shocked that they were started that early.

The greenhouse company routinely kept their houses a few degrees cooler to save on heating costs even though the plants took longer to get to market size.

The company always had the healthiest looking plants available in the area.

Their specialty was poinsettias and the marked over 40,000 each season in the form of tiny pixie plants, larger plants, hanging baskets, and even in tree form.
Also in several colors and markings.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I was a greenhouse employee as a temp helping to re-skin the houses and then stayed on to deliver poinsettias. I ended my work about the third week of December and bedding plants for the following spring (zone 6) had already been started. Tomatoes and of course the cool season crops. I was shocked that they were started that early.
> 
> The greenhouse company routinely kept their houses a few degrees cooler to save on heating costs even though the plants took longer to get to market size.
> 
> ...


That is what I was wanting to hear. And what I figured because my plants grew good but was just behind the others at the stores. So "YES, NEW YEARS DAY" I'll start planting if I don't start sooner now. Maybe this evening. :hobbyhors :dance: :hobbyhors They can start growing while I finish building the tiller to use for planting.  

Lets get on a roll my friends, LOL. 
Dennis.


----------



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

I am in NC. I am using the Old Farmer's Almanac planting guide for my crops this year. I cross referenced the planting guide chart they have with the vegetable growing guides and the herb growing guide. The planting table will give you the planting dates for you area as well as the favorable dates for when each crop should be planted. The vegetable and herb guide will tell you what should be planted inside and will give you an estimate such as "started outside 4 weeks before the last frost" or "started inside 6 to 8 weeks before the last frost".

http://www.almanac.com/garden/plantingtable.php
(planting guide table)

http://www.almanac.com/garden/vege/growingveg.php
vegetable growing guide

http://www.almanac.com/garden/herbs/growingherbs.php
herb growing guide

So for my tomatoes I have it planned out in this manner:

The Farmer's Almanac Planting Guide says it is best to plant the tomato plants outside March 18th through the 20th. 

The Vegetable growing guide says that tomatoes should be started inside 6 to 8 weeks earlier than they are going to be planted. So I will start them inside on either January the 22nd or the 29th. 

I hope the links go through and I hope this helps you.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

You also need to figure in the temp at which you are growing your plants and light level. Often you simply can't compete as such with big nurseries as they use chemicals etc to modify growth that you don't have available. That is not to say you can't grow plants that are every bit as appealing to a discerning gardener with some experience! Your problems with your peppers last year may well have been simply too cool a night temp. Choose some tomato varieties purposely that flower and set fruit at lower temps.
PQ


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Depends on what, when I start. I have helleborus seedlings sprouting now--

and I just put rugosas and rosa virginia into cold stratification while I have acer in warm stratification right now. It will be a while before warm season anuals will be started, maybe 8 weeks before last frost.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

NickieL said:


> Depends on what, when I start. I have helleborus seedlings sprouting now--
> 
> and I just put rugosas and rosa virginia into cold stratification while I have acer in warm stratification right now. It will be a while before warm season anuals will be started, maybe 8 weeks before last frost.


Would you please tell me what you just said, LOL. 

Thanks sheelrow and PonerosaQ. I'll look at the charts and go by them but an idea just popped into my head  . uh oh, here he goes again. I have plenty of good 72 cell flats left from last year I saved. First thing in the morning I am going to plant one row of six of the 3 types of tomatoes and one of each of the peppers I am going to plant this year, which I think will just be 3 types also. At least I will have that many that will have a jump on everything else and then I will go from there. Then I can add 3 more rows 3 times when the guide says to in each of the flats. 
I have the lights hung back up in the kitchen window and the shelve setting there waiting now.  
Thanks again.
Dennis


----------



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

No problem Dennis! I am starting some of my peppers this weekend as well. I am getting spring fever already!! LOL! Good luck planting!


----------

